# This Is How To Hunt Hogs



## Davarm

I saw this and had to post it somewhere.

As dangerous and destructive feral hogs are you have to appreciate this video.


----------



## Country Living

All I can think of is "dang" and "good shot!"


----------



## *Andi

They are dangerous and destructive ...(but)

I was going to say what a waste of some good meat ... but now a days, most (not all) folks wouldn't eat it anyway.


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> As dangerous and destructive feral hogs are you have to appreciate this video.


Agreed.

Interesting, wonder about the technical details of making this work.


----------



## NaeKid

Try this one ...


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Interesting, wonder about the technical details of making this work.


I know people who use tannerite and they say you just mix the two components together, let it cure then hit it with a high energy round and "BOOM".

It's supposed to be so stable that a .22 hit will not set it off, takes a much higher energy impact.

I'm sure there would be much easier ways to make it go boom but it's likely not something the alphabet agencies would approve of.


----------



## Grimm

*Andi said:


> They are dangerous and destructive ...(but)
> 
> I was going to say what a waste of some good meat ... but now a days, most (not all) folks wouldn't eat it anyway.


I saw a show a few years back (Eating the Enemy) where this "chef" would go into areas of the country where an invasive species has all but taken over. He would joins hunts to help remove the species from the area with Fish and Game or local bounty hunters. He then would come up with recipes (in the regions flavor) and cook the critters to make it tasty. After having locals taste test the recipes he would convince local restaurants to serve the dishes.

The episodes I saw were about wild hogs in Texas (BBQ anyone?) and Asian Carp. I think there were a few others but I can't remember them. But it was interesting since the guy was from NJ. His idea was to help curb the invasive species populations by encouraging local restaurants to use it in dishes and pay hunters/fishermen a decent price for the meat.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Grimm said:


> I saw a show a few years back (Eating the Enemy) where this "chef" would go into areas of the country where an invasive species has all but taken over. He would joins hunts to help remove the species from the area with Fish and Game or local bounty hunters. He then would come up with recipes (in the regions flavor) and cook the critters to make it tasty. After having locals taste test the recipes he would convince local restaurants to serve the dishes.
> 
> The episodes I saw were about wild hogs in Texas (BBQ anyone?) and Asian Carp. I think there were a few others but I can't remember them. But it was interesting since the guy was from NJ. His idea was to help curb the invasive species populations by encouraging local restaurants to use it in dishes and pay hunters/fishermen a decent price for the meat.


He didn't happen to print up any cookbooks did he?


----------



## squerly

I have hogs too but I haven't taken to killing them just yet. I have a problem shooting anything that I'm not going to eat. But that's just me I guess.



Clicked "edit" by mistake but content is exactly as originally posted.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

squerly said:


> I have hogs too but I haven't taken to killing them just yet. I have a problem shooting anything that I'm not going to eat. But that's just me I guess.


:soapboxrant:

I shoot a lot of things I'm not going to eat. I shoot dozens of ground squirrels every year because they eat the things I plant in my garden and dig holes all over the place (which the dog enlarges trying to get the gophers). I shoot skunks when they're trying to eat my chickens and just because I don't like them coming around and smelling up the place and spraying my dog. I shoot pack rats for reasons I shouldn't have to explain. I trap and kill critters to sell the pelts and to control their numbers. If I had an opportunity I'd shoot every stinking wolf I get a chance at. I wouldn't eat any of them.

Some things are just a pest and I don't want them around. They're fair game as far as I'm concerned.

In case you can't tell I detect some snobbish "elitism" in the phrase "I only shoot things I'm going to eat." If it wasn't meant that way I apologize in advance.

So, while I'm on a roll here, I also have a problem with the idea of hunting for "sport" and so-called "fair-chase." First, what's "fair" about "chasing" an animal from three hundred yards away with a bullet travelling three-thousand-feet-per-second? Secondly, what's "sporting" about killing an animal? I get no pleasure in killing anything except stink bugs, mosquitoes and flies. I have a reason for killing and it's never for "sport."

I kill things to eat or to prevent damage to my property, life, livelihood, and/or to make money, or just because I think the world would be a better place without them.

I never kill for "sport" and I don't delude myself into thinking that killing anything with a high-powered rifle is "fair chase." By the way, my views do not make me very popular with the hunter safety instructors either.

Cheers! :rantoff::ignore:


----------



## squerly

mosquitomountainman said:


> In case you can't tell I detect some snobbish "elitism" in the phrase "I only shoot things I'm going to eat." If it wasn't meant that way I apologize in advance.


Yeah, you might want to go back to bed and start over MMM. It was a statement, not any big friggen deal. You come out and visit me sometime and when you leave you'll realize how foolish quoting "snobbish elitism" is when describing me.


----------



## mojo4

I wouldn't do that to hogs..... I would kill n eat em!! But then again my property has no hogs and I understand they do quite a bit of damage. Dang good waste of tasty pork though!! If anyone has hogs that need thinning out lemme know!! Have gun will travel.......


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

squerly said:


> I have hogs too but I haven't taken to killing them just yet. I have a problem shooting anything that I'm not going to eat. But that's just me I guess.


I applaude your sense of morality, but, hogs are a completely different kind of problem. They destory everything in their path. I have heard of a study, they took two hogs and within five years you would have a population of over 200,00 hogs, you would not be able to grow or raise anything with that many hogs. Even if you do not eat them, there are those who would love to have fresh meat.

Think it over real hard before you let them continue to walk. Here in NW FL, I know farmers who have lost hudreds of acres to hog damage, cannot even get into the field, looks like tank traps all through the field... And it does not take long to destroy crops...

Good luck


----------



## LincTex

squerly said:


> Yeah, you might want to go back to bed and start over MMM. It was a statement, not any big friggen deal. You come out and visit me sometime and when you leave you'll realize how foolish quoting "snobbish elitism" is when describing me.


In his defense... He's tired of the same logic he hears from the liberals moving into Montana and ruining the lifestyle for everyone else. I know exactly how he feels, I used to live near Kalispell.


----------



## LincTex

mojo4 said:


> I wouldn't do that to hogs..... I would kill n eat em!! Dang good waste of tasty pork though!!


There are too many of them in Texas to waste time with the really big ones.

The smaller ones, however - when trapped and fed corn for 30-45 days will lose the "gamey taste" and add a lil' fat to them.

But seriously - - there isn't a shortage of hogs in Texas. Texas Dept. of Agriculture puts the damage estimate at over $5,000,000,000 a year! :eyebulge:

http://www.texasagriculture.gov/Gra...antProgram/CountyHogOutManagementProgram.aspx

Deadline: Monday - December 15, 2014 (5:00 p.m. CST) see RFA for submission instructions

The Texas Department of Agriculture (TDA) is administering the County Hog Out Management Program (Program). The Program is designed to encourage counties across the State of Texas to make a concentrated and coordinated effort to reduce the feral hog population and the damage caused by these animals during the three month period of September 1, 2014 through November 30, 2014, and propose activities to continue abatement throughout the year. The RFA/application document sets forth Program requirements and procedures.

Current abatement methods in Texas vary depending on the geographic terrain and vegetation. TDA believes landowners and local constituents know the surrounding land and waterways, as well as the potential challenges to combating feral hogs. Through this program, the highest ranking counties will receive assistance to continue local activities which may range from educating the landowners on abatement methods, coordinating trapping and hunting programs, to conducting aerial gunning and addressing public safety hazards related to feral hogs.

Eligibility. To be eligible for an award under the Program, the applicant must be a Texas county. The county must have or develop a method to accurately track the number of feral hogs taken in the county during the period of September 1, 2014 through November 30, 2014. Counties that have received, or are currently receiving, grant funds from TDA for feral hog abatement are eligible to receive another award in 2014; however, results submitted in the application must not be funded by a TDA grant or related matching funds, if applicable.

Funding Parameters.

Selected applicants will receive project funding on a cost reimbursement basis. A total of $175,000 is available. TDA anticipates awarding 13 grants ranging from $5,000 to $25,000 each. Applications will be reviewed through a competitive evaluation process.


----------



## Grimm

mosquitomountainman said:


> He didn't happen to print up any cookbooks did he?


Not sure. His name is Jeff "Stretch" Rumaner and the only info I can find is his blog.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

squerly said:


> Yeah, you might want to go back to bed and start over MMM. It was a statement, not any big friggen deal. You come out and visit me sometime and when you leave you'll realize how foolish quoting "snobbish elitism" is when describing me.


I didn't really think you were being a snob but those catch phrases ("sport hunting" and "I don't kill anything I don't eat") get bandied about without a lot of thought being involved. Many times people use them to justify hunting (which needs no justification) or to point out how they are somehow morally superior to those who kill animals that they don't eat. I've never seen anyone yet who eats _every_ animal that they kill.

Unfortunately a lot of this nonsense is drummed into the heads of kids taking hunter safety indoctrination (hunter safety classes go far beyond the issue of hunter safety). It's both ironic and hypocritical to teach people respect for the animal that they kill while at the same time telling them that they killed it for "sport."

Like LinkTex said, I get tired of the BS. Only this stuff isn't just from liberal morons. It's the hunting fraternity's PC response to the anti-hunting liberal morons. How about some truth and honesty in the debate.

The statement "I don't kill anything I don't eat" is a snobbish, elitist, and politically correct statement. Too many of us don't think about the terms we use and what they really mean. (Which is what I suspected in your case.) I'm trying to remedy that just a bit.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

PS: Anyone who has feral hogs they want hunted/killed and isn't demanding payment for it (we don't charge people to kill gophers here because we consider it a public service) let me know. I could probably find the time and money to help you cut down the population just a bit. 

Steve


----------



## valannb22

I wouldn't eat them either. Chad has brought the meat home a couple of times and I thought it was just plain nasty. We eat a lot of game, and I just do not care for wild hog at all.


----------



## squerly

> I have hogs too but I haven't taken to killing them just yet. I have a problem shooting anything that I'm not going to eat. But that's just me I guess.
> 
> 
> mosquitomountainman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The statement "I don't kill anything I don't eat" is a snobbish, elitist, and politically correct statement. Too many of us don't think about the terms we use and what they really mean. (Which is what I suspected in your case.) I'm trying to remedy that just a bit.
Click to expand...

Let me see if I can be a little more specific then. I personally don't like to kill any creature that I'm not going to eat. I do kill snakes, rats and other creatures that are a danger to leave alive but I don't kill anything (pigs included) purely for the sake of killing it. And I don't generally get along well with people who do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grimm

squerly said:


> Let me see if I can be a little more specific then. I personally don't like to kill any creature that I'm not going to eat. I do kill snakes, rats and other creatures that are a danger to leave alive but I don't kill anything (pigs included) purely for the sake of killing it. And I don't generally get along well with people who do.
> 
> Hope this helps.


What if the animal is a nuisance and rather than eat it your self (don't like the taste etc) you butcher it for dog food?

I am just trying to understand the extent of your disapproval. Not trying to fight or cause one.


----------



## squerly

I'm not against hunting, fishing or killing for food. Regardless of who is going to eat it, dog/cat/human, what diff does it make? 

But why would anyone kill an animal just for the sake of killing it? Excluding vermin, certainly you see the difference between killing an animal to eat vs killing an animal for the fun of killing it?


----------



## Grimm

squerly said:


> I'm not against hunting, fishing or killing for food. Regardless of who is going to eat it, dog/cat/human, what diff does it make?
> 
> But why would anyone kill an animal just for the sake of killing it? Excluding vermin, certainly you see the difference between killing an animal to eat vs killing an animal for the fun of killing it?


Okay, I understand your stance.

What about when the animal is not being killed for sport but because it has caused damage to your property (your garden or out buildings)? You don't intend to eat the animal or feed it to your dog but it is making life hard for you with the destruction.


----------



## squerly

Grimm said:


> Okay, I understand your stance.
> 
> What about when the animal is not being killed for sport but because it has caused damage to your property (your garden or out buildings)? You don't intend to eat the animal or feed it to your dog but it is making life hard for you with the destruction.


Yes, of course. There is a cause for the animal's death. I never said I wouldn't take the animals life, just that I don't like to. I think my original post was that "*I *have a problem shooting anything that I'm not going to eat."


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Grimm said:


> Okay, I understand your stance.
> 
> What about when the animal is not being killed for sport but because it has caused damage to your property (your garden or out buildings)? You don't intend to eat the animal or feed it to your dog but it is making life hard for you with the destruction.


Excellent points.


----------



## hashbrown

squerly said:


> Yes, of course. There is a cause for the animal's death. I never said I wouldn't take the animals life, just that I don't like to.


You would have a different view of feral hogs if you had them on your beautiful place. I've had them on my place, looked like you plowed the woods up. They compete for food with the other wildlife. I would usually never kill and waste an animal but it doesn't bother me in the least shoot a feral hog walk up and kick it and go on.


----------



## squerly

hashbrown said:


> You would have a different view of feral hogs if you had them on your beautiful place. I've had them on my place, looked like you plowed the woods up. They compete for food with the other wildlife. I would usually never kill and waste an animal but it doesn't bother me in the least shoot a feral hog walk up and kick it and go on.


OK, looks like I'm going to go through life as that guy that defends hogs...  But that's just me guy's, I don't kill animals unless it's necessary. I was raised that way and I'm fine with that.

Might be why all the neighbors squirrels hang out at my house...


----------



## hashbrown

squerly said:


> OK, looks like I'm going to go through life as that guy that defends hogs...  But that's just me guy's, I don't kill animals unless it's necessary. I was raised that way and I'm fine with that.
> 
> Might be why all the neighbors squirrels hang out at my house...


If it were 1 or 2 of them here and there it would be no problem. They herd up Ive seen a herd here that had better than 50 and they decimate the land. You wouldn't defend them if you saw the result.


----------



## squerly

squerly said:


> Might be why all the neighbors squirrels hang out at my house...
> 
> 
> 
> hashbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were 1 or 2 of them here and there it would be no problem. They herd up Ive seen a herd here that had better than 50 and they decimate the land. You wouldn't defend them if you saw the result.
Click to expand...

You talking about the squirrels or the hogs?


----------



## hashbrown

squerly said:


> You talking about the squirrels or the hogs?


:congrat::congrat::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Magus

PETA will have a sh1t fit! 0_0


----------



## Grimm

Here is what wild hogs do...

https://www.google.com/search?q=wil...uHqKCigLNkoGQDg&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1170&bih=588


----------



## *Andi

Grimm said:


> Here is what wild hogs do...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wil...uHqKCigLNkoGQDg&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1170&bih=588


Again, this is true but most state have a program called "hunt for the hungry" ... That is a lot of meat that could go to a good cause ... They are looking for more volunteers ... 

http://www.huntforthehungry.com/hunthungry/program+history/default.asp

Wild hogs are bad news but "I" would hope more folks would join the cause... and put them on a plate.

But that is just me.


----------



## Grimm

*Andi said:


> Again, this is true but most state have a program called "hunt for the hungry" ... That is a lot of meat that could go to a good cause ... They are look for more volunteers ...
> 
> http://www.huntforthehungry.com/hunthungry/program+history/default.asp
> 
> Wild hogs are bad news but "I" would hope more folks would join the cause... and put them on a plate.
> 
> But that is just me.


I agree. If you have to kill it to prevent damage or loss of a garden crop but will not eat it then donate the meat. Or have a neighborhood bbq!

Don't they have laws in Alaska preventing game from going to waste? I have heard stories about roadkill game (moose burgers anyone?) being donated to those in need.


----------



## Caribou

I believe in the killing for food plan. In this case, if the hogs were eating my food they would have to go.


----------



## Caribou

Grimm said:


> I agree. If you have to kill it to prevent damage or loss of a garden crop but will not eat it then donate the meat. Or have a neighborhood bbq!
> 
> Don't they have laws in Alaska preventing game from going to waste? I have heard stories about roadkill game (moose burgers anyone?) being donated to those in need.


True, but in some cases you are allowed to take only the pelt. Some pests you are allowed to take without salvaging anything. For example, a bear that has been eating fish is not edible, I've tried. If you wish you can take the bear pelt and/or the meat. If the bear is a danger you can just shoot it.

I've only eaten feral hog once and I thought it was good. I would imagine that would depend on what it was feeding on.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Grimm said:


> I agree. If you have to kill it to prevent damage or loss of a garden crop but will not eat it then donate the meat. Or have a neighborhood bbq!
> 
> Don't they have laws in Alaska preventing game from going to waste? I have heard stories about roadkill game (moose burgers anyone?) being donated to those in need.


Only game animals fall under those laws and feral hogs are not game animals in most places.

I have a feeling that giving away meat would be like giving away excess garden produce: "If you pick it, clean it, package it and bring it to my door then I'll be glad to eat it for you!"

I have yet to offer garden produce to anyone who actually had the gumption to come pick it themselves! And since I won't do it for them (unless there are extenuating circumstances) I just throw the excess to the chickens, pigs or compost pile.

So, if you have someone who wants to eat a feral hog but doesn't want to kill it themselves then I'll kill one for them but they can take care of it from that point on. I'm done with bustin' my tail supporting deadbeats.


----------



## Grimm

mosquitomountainman said:


> Only game animals fall under those laws and feral hogs are not game animals in most places.
> 
> I have a feeling that giving away meat would be like giving away excess garden produce: "If you pick it, clean it, package it and bring it to my door then I'll be glad to eat it for you!"
> 
> I have yet to offer garden produce to anyone who actually had the gumption to come pick it themselves! And since I won't do it for them (unless there are extenuating circumstances) I just throw the excess to the chickens, pigs or compost pile.
> 
> So, if you have someone who wants to eat a feral hog but doesn't want to kill it themselves then I'll kill one for them but they can take care of it from that point on. I'm done with bustin' my tail supporting deadbeats.


From the stories I heard the soup kitchens take the meat.


----------



## Caribou

Grimm said:


> From the stories I heard the soup kitchens take the meat.


If the meat is properly cared for.
If the meat is edible. Nobody will take a fish eating bear, for example.
If the law allows them to accept non inspected meat.
The other question is whether you have the time to deal with the processing. If you're thinking that you can just drop the whole hog off and that the people at the soup kitchen will deal with it, that may or may not work. Not every cook knows how to break down a critter. This is a separate skill set.


----------



## oldvet

squerly I may not agree with your reluctance to kill an animal that you aren't going to eat, but it is your right to feel that way. I completely agree with MMM that hunting is not a sport and I do it for only two reasons, and that is to put "meat on the table", or to rid myself of a danger or pest.

Having said that, consider this...
Several "bottom feeding scum bags" have decided that they want what you have and are attempting to kill you and your family to get what they want. I would hazard a guess and say that you would not hesitate to shoot them "graveyard dead" in a New York second and not loose a seconds worth of sleep after ridding the world of these individuals that are not fit to share the same air as your family members.

Now put the same logic to work when thinking about an animal that is a physical threat or a destructive force that if not stopped will keep multiplying and continue to cause immense damage to your property, food source, and possibly your lively hood. 

Again my guess would be that you would not be able to sit by and watch the destruction take place or harm come to you or your family.

As far as donating the meat from any animal pest that you kill, I am in total agreement with MMM. Anyone would be welcome to come get it and do the field dressing and butchering themselves.

squerly please don't take this post as a jab at you, because that is not what this is, it is simply how I feel about the subject.

As a post script: After seeing the damage they have done, and especially after a huge old boar "treed" my buddy, and (thankfully) I was close enough to hear him yell for help and get in a "drop shot" on the boar, I can honestly say that I do like to drop as many of those worthless suckers as I can when ever I get the chance. That would be as close as I would come to considering hunting as a "sport".


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Grimm said:


> From the stories I heard the soup kitchens take the meat.


Caribou covered this well. I'd just like to add that processing a hog is a little more detailed than a deer. You don't just skin it and cut it into bite-sized chunks. You have to cure parts of the meat with special brines, rubs, etc. It takes longer and is much more involved.

Then as Caribou said, they won't take home-processed meat.

Plus when you kill a full-grown hog you're dealing with some serious weight and they're often a dirty, muddy, smelly mess.

Most likely I'd be eating those I killed but I certainly understand the sentiments of those having to deal with the damage they do. If we were overrun with them I'd probably shoot them and let the scavengers feast on the meat. The last thing I'd do is judge or criticize them for killing them.

Incidentally; nothing goes to "waste" in nature. It's all food for something.


----------



## LincTex

hashbrown said:


> You would have a different view of feral hogs if you had them on your beautiful place. I've had them on my place, looked like you plowed the woods up. They compete for food with the other wildlife. I would usually never kill and waste an animal but it doesn't bother me in the least shoot a feral hog walk up and kick it and go on.


INDEED!!!!


----------



## Caribou

Keep in mind that this is an invasive species, with all the problems associated with such a critter.


----------



## *Andi

mosquitomountainman said:


> Caribou covered this well. I'd just like to add that processing a hog is a little more detailed than a deer. You don't just skin it and cut it into bite-sized chunks. You have to cure parts of the meat with special brines, rubs, etc. It takes longer and is much more involved.


While some folks may add the extra of brines & rubs, some don't ...


----------



## squerly

Caribou said:


> Keep in mind that this is an invasive species, with all the problems associated with such a critter.


Very true. And you can't tell them secrets either, they'll squeal every time...


----------



## Grimm

It is almost like those that have a hog problem need to start a thread for the butchering, curing, brines, smoking etc of said animal. Once the thread has enough info maybe you guys can get a book published.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

*Andi said:


> While some folks may add the extra of brines & rubs, some don't ...


That's basically what we did with the first hogs we raised/butchered. It wasn't nearly as good as I thought it would be and we said if we did it again we'd try the other route of brines and cures.

I'd love any info on how we could improve. What's your process? We had decent pulled pork, roasts, and pork chops but the "bacon" cuts were a disaster. The "hams" only so-so. I remember my grandfather sugar curing pork but but that's about all I can recall of the way he did them.



Grimm said:


> It is almost like those that have a hog problem need to start a thread for the butchering, curing, brines, smoking etc of said animal. Once the thread has enough info maybe you guys can get a book published.


Thanks for the vote of confidence but we've usually done things for years before we undertake writing on the subject. (Exception: Davarm contributed years of personal knowledge and experience to Susan's books on food preservation which is why his name is also on as the co-author.)

I wouldn't want anyone to think we're here to use people either. I have way too much respect for the people on this board to do that. (Plus I've seen too many come and go that came here to just glean info for their own personal profit! It REALLY irritates me when they do that!)

However I would love to hear of how people do their own pork.


----------



## LincTex

mosquitomountainman said:


> It wasn't nearly as good as I thought it would be and we said if we did it again we'd try the other route of brines and cures.
> I'd love any info on how we could improve. What's your process? However I would love to hear of how people do their own pork.


The BIGGEST and number one rule: Never shoot and butcher a wild hog.

You need to build traps & catch them live, so you can feed them corn and other yummy fattening stuff to make them tender and moist, and get the gamey-ness out of them. Then you butcher them.


----------



## *Andi

LincTex said:


> The BIGGEST and number one rule: Never shoot and butcher a wild hog.
> 
> You need to build traps & catch them live, so you can feed them corn and other yummy fattening stuff to make them tender and moist, and get the gamey-ness out of them. Then you butcher them.


Keep in mind ... That in many state it is illegal to transport wild critters. (Also) In Va. even a hog/pig sold at market must go straight to the slaughter house.

While I'm sure a number of folks don't care for "wild" game and the taste... I'm sure some do.

(IMO)


----------



## LincTex

*Andi said:


> ... in many state it is illegal to transport wild critters.


Whether a law exists...

or whether a law gets enforced...

are two different things


----------



## Caribou

*Andi said:


> Keep in mind ... That in many state it is illegal to transport wild critters. (Also) In Va. even a hog/pig sold at market must go straight to the slaughter house.
> 
> While I'm sure a number of folks don't care for "wild" game and the taste... I'm sure some do.
> 
> (IMO)


You have a good point. The wild pig that I ate was a totally different taste but was excellent. I'd like to hear from those with more experience as to their opinion. I'd really like to go on a wild pig hunt but sitting for a month watching the paint dry, um, I mean feeding a bunch of pigs is less enticing.


----------



## LincTex

How to Cook Wild Pig
http://www.livestrong.com/article/445176-how-to-cook-wild-pig/

What's the Best Way to Cook Wild Pig?
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/wild-chef/2013/04/whats-best-way-cook-wild-pigs

Cooking Wild Boar Meat
http://www.askthemeatman.com/cooking_wild_boar.htm

HOW TO COOK WILD BOAR - ROAST
http://therockymountainwoman.com/2010/04/07/wild-boar-roast/


----------



## hashbrown

Back in the day when I still had a little hair we would kill feral hogs by the truck load on a lot of weekends. We gave them away and ate a few. People don't realize that feral hogs are full of parasites, carry numerous diseases and most are covered with hog lice. If they looked sickly we would leave them lay, the other hogs would consume it completely within a day or so. There are still a few hogs around but people have seen the damage they do and keep the population in check.


----------



## crabapple

squerly said:


> Yes, of course. There is a cause for the animal's death. I never said I wouldn't take the animals life, just that I don't like to. I think my original post was that "*I *have a problem shooting anything that I'm not going to eat."


Why would you not eat it?


----------



## Treedweller

Watching that video did bother me a bit.Those little hogs would have been some good eating. Also understand the problems those hogs are. The fact that most people I know would turn their nose up at any wild meat. So there is just not a demand for them and they are zombie hogs, destroy everything.

I understood exactly what Squerly was saying. Because as a old gal think a bit like that too. He said he had a problem killing anything he did not plan on eating, me to. Like what he said, no problem killing predators. Some are harder to kill than others. Coyotes, raccoons, possum,skunks, fox,etc. are really cute when they are young, I kill every darned predator no matter the age.A few of those kills over time still haunt me a mite.A predator is a thief and whats mine is mine. 

A couple of years ago, had a mother raccoon with 4 half grown babies tear a pen apart and killed 17 baby ducks and their mother to pieces. She came back the next night. I used a live trap with mangled ducklings for bait, I shot her and one baby that was in a tree by the trap. The other half grown babies of hers beat feet.

The next day two gals in the neighbor hood stopped by. Mentioned that there were 3 baby raccoons in the tree by the pond. I grabbed my pistol and out the door I went. Shot all three.They were shocked and even cried at what I had done. Story went all over,what a heartless person I was. The people that know me, think the old lady that lives in the woods is a sap when it comes to animals .

Squerly might not make himself clear but to me he is not an elite or a snob. He does what has to be done like the rest of us, just like us it isn't always pleasant.

If one has wished they had a bunch of pork to gnaw on and are not dealing with those terrorist hogs we only see meat. This is what I love about this place,we learn something new all the time. It is an awful burden to those that are dealing with these hogs.


----------



## Txcatlady1

The boars over 200 pounds are left for nature to feast on. Sows under 100 pounds are wonderful roasted. Best time of year to eat are fall and winter. Acorns are plentiful and corn in feeders. I had a man tell me that he had a large cooler and the big boars can be chilled for a few weeks and are good. I don't have a cooler big enough. These pigs eat anything. Fawns calves and so on. Biggest thing is damage to hay fields and are hard on equipment. Took me years to get my yard back after they visited my house. Stood on porch with 410 and porch light for several nights and dumped bodies. Tired of eating them


----------



## Davarm

A 410? You are braver than I!

I was "chosen" once to go into a trap and drag out a boar that was shot through the eye and into the brain with a 38, when the door slammed shut he jumped up and I went over the pannels just as fast.

That was about 25 years ago, if it had happened now, I'd been hog food. lol



Txcatlady1 said:


> The boars over 200 pounds are left for nature to feast on. Sows under 100 pounds are wonderful roasted. Best time of year to eat are fall and winter. Acorns are plentiful and corn in feeders. I had a man tell me that he had a large cooler and the big boars can be chilled for a few weeks and are good. I don't have a cooler big enough. These pigs eat anything. Fawns calves and so on. Biggest thing is damage to hay fields and are hard on equipment. Took me years to get my yard back after they visited my house. Stood on porch with 410 and porch light for several nights and dumped bodies. Tired of eating them


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Treedweller said:


> ... Squerly might not make himself clear but to me he is not an elite or a snob. He does what has to be done like the rest of us, just like us it isn't always pleasant. ...


I don't believe that Squerly is an elitist or a snob either.

The times I see that term are usually because some idiot who has grown up in town where he could call the city animal control to dispatch problem animals and thinks of himself as some great "sport" hunter with higher ethics than people in the past and is looking down on those wanton killers of innocent little animals. People who he believes do not respect life as he does.

Usually they are a hunter-educated city slicker who has no idea what it's like to live on a farm or homestead. Often they've been able to somehow separate the idea that those hamburgers they grilled last night were once some cute little brown-eyed calf that was raised in a fenced enclosure from birth to butchering size then trucked to a slaughter house to be hammered in the head before being cut, wrapped and distributed to his local restaurant or meat market.

There are two terms that press my buttons. The first is the "I don't kill what I don't eat," and the second is "sport hunter." I believe people need to really think about the words they use. The first statement is false. People kill things they don't eat and never give it a thought. The second is misleading. No one who respects the lives of animals hunts them for "sport."

Some of this goes back to my grandfather. He went through the depression when money was tight. If you had a box of 50, 22 caliber shorts, you'd best come back with at least 49 rabbits or squirrels to show for your shooting. If you were hunting birds with a shotgun you shot them on the ground (killing as many as you could with one shot) if you got a chance. Hunting (and every other method of procuring food) was serious business.

My grandfather and I had a lot of discussions in my teen years about killing and hunting. He made a lot of sense. He grew up in an era when no one made excuses for hunting or trapping nor did they couch it in politically correct jargon. People were more rural back then and had a better understanding of the basics of life. As preppers we could stand to learn a few things from them.


----------



## Txcatlady1

We have been in this house for 5 years now. For the first 3 years we had porkers in our yard regularly as I had a corn feeder for the deer year round. Husband and I had a contest going and we were about 20 apiece. Saw one and laid my 243 across the hood of his truck. Usually I have to stand on my tiptoes to shoot over his truck.(do you see where this is going?). Anyway, I was so sure of that 30 yard shot where I normally put them down in their tracks that I drove around looking for him. Next day, husband discovered my bullet had bounced off the hood of his truck down into engine. Wires were killed, hoses too. Mad first day, laughing waiting on parts second day, angry with wrong parts shipped to his dead truck on third day. Neighbors loved it. Killed the pig next day. I did learn a valuable lesson. Last note. I am too old to run from a pig. I carry my judge(410/45) when I walk. Downed pig gets a 22 shot to the head before I get out of my truck to move it out of hay field. I am not stupid!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Similar story: I left for work early one morning and saw a pine squirrel in the rafters of the front porch. I let it slide figuring the squirrel would escape after I left for work (no one else was due to get up for another hour or so).

Got home from work that afternoon to be met by gloating FIL telling me how they saved the squirrel. Seems that he, my MIL and (first) wife had decided to save the squirrel from the dogs who had it cornered in the porch rafters. They put the dogs on the back porch while they tried to get the squirrel to "escape" by chasing it with a broom. The squirrel finally leaped to "safety." At that instant the dogs broke through the screen door on the back porch and cornered the squirrel in the engine compartment of my pickup. In the ensuing battle to get the squirrel they cut through four of my spark plug wires. At that time GM HEI (High Energy Ignition) was new and the wires were very expensive. It cost me $7.00 for each wire (my cost at the dealership where I worked for $9.00 per hour). I thanked them all profusely for saving the damn*d squirrel and told them next time I'd just shoot it before I left. They thought I was cruel. I told them I didn't really appreciate working three hours to buy the parts to repair my truck just so they could save some stupid squirrel. I then spent an hour repairing the door on the back porch. Things were a little testy for a few days.


----------



## crabapple

LincTex said:


> INDEED!!!!


I agree, but it is not just damage, wild hogs could/would hurt/kill small children.
I know many people who hunt wild hogs for the meat here in S.C.
I am not calling anyone a snob.
If you have a hog problem, then you should kill them.
I do not have that problem, so the only hogs I kill & eat are raised for killing & eating.


----------



## hashbrown

My wife didn't come from the type of family that hunted. Shortly after we were married I took her on her first hog hunt. This was her first kill.


----------



## RevWC

hashbrown said:


> My wife didn't come from the type of family that hunted. Shortly after we were married I took her on her first hog hunt. This was her first kill.


I see the side arm is that what she shot the pig with? That's a nice meat pig! You have trained her well!


----------



## LincTex

Treedweller said:


> Mentioned that there were 3 baby raccoons in the tree by the pond. I Shot all three.They were shocked and even cried at what I had done. Story went all over,what a heartless person I was.


I find I am also always explaining my position. people think the feral dogs and cats in the area deserve a second chance and that I should try to find shelters or homes for them.

I just don't have the time and money for that! Those feral animals kill my food source! From an economical standpoint, the cost of a .22LR round is all I am willing to pay to solve the problem. Anyone wishing to see another outcome is more than welcome to cover all my expenses plus pay me $25/hr for my time. PayPal payments, please add 3%.


----------



## hashbrown

RevWC said:


> I see the side arm is that what she shot the pig with? That's a nice meat pig! You have trained her well!


She shot that one with her AR, that's a knife on her side. It was a nice little meat pig I skinned it and smoked and she had her family over for dinner. I was amazed at how proud she was of it.


----------



## crabapple

LincTex said:


> I find I am also always explaining my position. people think the feral dogs and cats in the area deserve a second chance and that I should try to find shelters or homes for them.
> 
> I just don't have the time and money for that! Those feral animals kill my food source! From an economical standpoint, the cost of a .22LR round is all I am willing to pay to solve the problem. Anyone wishing to see another outcome is more than welcome to cover all my expenses plus pay me $25/hr for my time. PayPal payments, please add 3%.


Most live in the city & do not have animals that are killed by FERAL animals.


----------



## *Andi

LincTex said:


> Whether a law exists...
> 
> or whether a law gets enforced...
> 
> are two different things


Interesting ... (and a different thread on its own)

On note ... If I'm going to the trouble to build a lot for them ... I will raise my own. (sorry)


----------



## *Andi

LincTex said:


> I find I am also always explaining my position. people think the feral dogs and cats in the area deserve a second chance and that I should try to find shelters or homes for them.
> 
> I just don't have the time and money for that! Those feral animals kill my food source! From an economical standpoint, the cost of a .22LR round is all I am willing to pay to solve the problem. Anyone wishing to see another outcome is more than welcome to cover all my expenses plus pay me $25/hr for my time. PayPal payments, please add 3%.


Feral cats and dogs are a different story (You are free to start a new thread)... We are talking pigs/hogs ... IMO ... a food source. (for some) 

Are they a problem ... YES ...

But they are also a food for some.

Don't care for the taste ... then you are not hungry... (but) others may be.


----------



## hashbrown

*Andi said:


> Feral cats and dogs are a different story (You are free to start a new thread)... We are talking pigs/hogs ... IMO ... a food source. (for some)
> 
> Are they a problem ... YES ...
> 
> But they are also a food for some.
> 
> Don't care for the taste ... then you are not hungry... (but) others may be.


I haven't ever been hungry enough to eat a big boar, I can't even stand the stench in the house when trying to cook one.


----------



## camo2460

I think that every one here has the same idea. No one here would kill just for the sake of killing, but when the NEED arises, whether that be for food, protection, pest control or a combination thereof, then killing an animal becomes necessary. While that video seemed brutal it was an efficient, though wasteful method, however It's no different than when the DNR places pipe bombs in roost trees to control Starlings and Crows.


----------



## LincTex

*Andi said:


> But they are also a food for some. Don't care for the taste ... then you are not hungry... (but) others may be.


I would eat wild boar if I was hungry enough, 
but I'd be looking for other food sources first, long before that happens.



camo2460 said:


> No one here would kill just for the sake of killing, but when the NEED arises, whether that be for food, protection, pest control or a combination thereof, then killing an animal becomes necessary.


Quoted for truth, and most will agree with your point.


----------



## BlueShoe

I don't hunt, and don't guess I've ever hunted. Don't even like stepping on ants on the walk way. I'd kill hogs like nobody's business.


----------



## badman400

I met a man in Hodges, SC who made circular steel wire cages and baited them with feed corn. The cages were about 15 ft in diameter and would hold up to 30+ hogs, He could manually trip the heavy door, or leave it rigged to a step trip platform so when the hogs stood on it, the door would fall into place and latch.

Then next morning, the guy would back up a cow trailer to the door and the hogs would be transferred to another farmer who would worm and feed the hogs for 30 days or so. They would be rid of lice and parasites and fattened. He would then butcher them for food or donate to the hungry. He said the meat was good after this process. 

This was over 5 years ago, and the man was getting more and more orders for these large heavy cage/traps. 

He showed me the damage they did to his fields. He'd had cattle and a horse injured by one of the larger boars, and was afraid that they could hurt or even kill his grandchildren if they came in contact. 

I think this is an ideal way to get rid of half of the pigs. The older boars are pretty much fertilizer. They are at the very least a destructive pest, and at most a dangerous predator. I wouldn't mind doing some hog hunting with a suppressed .300 BLK rig. Anyone taken them with the BLK round?


----------



## LincTex

badman400 said:


> Anyone taken them with the BLK round?


Don't see why not...

How about with a Gamo air rifle?


----------



## Txcatlady1

The thing about those hogs and trapping is that they are smart. Some people will trap them, cut small boars and release them. We had a big trap that the sows were going over the tops. Make them round as square traps give them a corner to dig out of. Once a pig has been trapped, they won't go back in. Some people around here are darting and selling to a man who sell hunts. Others are on horseback, four wheelers and with dogs, catch and sell. Larger hogs are butchered and shipped overseas. The idea that half can be trapped is not really practical. Every time I kill a sow, I am happy that I kept 200 pigs from being born. Won't waste a bullet on the little ones, but I will run over them if I can. Wish they had more predators than humans. Destruction in TX is pretty bad. Damage to cars expensive. Hit a cow and it rolls up on your car, hit a deer and it is thrown to side, hit a pig and it rolls under vehicle tearing up everything under there. They can cut you up pretty bad, grab you and shake you like a dog. Lots of stitches if you don't bleed to death or infection set in.


----------



## offgridcooker

They set off an explosion to kill the wild hogs.
Is it illegal to making things go bang?
At what point is it legal and when is it illegal to make and detonate explosives.
An explosion can be used to shape and press patterns into metal parts.


----------



## badman400

Yes I've seen video of the hogs scaling up and over traps with an open top. The man I spoke with in SC made his with tops enclosed. He didn't mention any trouble with them digging out, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen. He was a no nonsense, quiet old farmer. But I could tell the concern for his livestock and especially his small grandchildren, was authentic. I wouldn't want to meet one in a fair fight. I'd rather shoot first.


----------



## jimLE

there's 2 reasons i'd kill a animal.1st is for the meat.and if i can save and use the hide from something that i shot.thats a added pluss..and the 2nd reason.is if its a destructive animal destroing what i have,includeing my yard..oh,and if it's posinoues snake..i can get meat and skin from a snake..and to top it off.i get in some shooting practice at the same time..


----------



## txcatlady

Husband has been bulldozing on my property and telling me about hogs he has been jumping. When I went to mow around fence line he told me to bring my judge. When I got down there, he shot a sow that was attacking the bulldozer. Her nose was bloodied. She was rolling in road and I put 2 .22 shells in her head and carried her off with bucket of my tractor. I believed him after that. Moving corn feeder and deer stand in middle of it. I love to hog hunt from a stand or sitting in my truck. Haven't shot a rifle since my shoulder surgery in March. Getting excited . It is thickly wooded and brushy with multiple springs oozing through it. It is damming alow spot that two run into for a duck pond. Wood ducks love it down there. He and my dad had a hunting pond years ago. Haven't been able to get there for years. Taking my crossbow to have a crank installed today


----------



## txcatlady

I didn't want to waste a .45 on her. I keep a .22 revolver in my truck at all times. As she was snarling at me, I chose to shoot while in my truck and not get out. My judge would have been deafening inside the truck. She died up against my front tire.


----------



## TheLazyL

jimLE said:


> there's 2 reasons i'd kill a animal.
> 
> 1st is for the meat.and if i can save and use the hide from something that i shot.thats a added pluss..and the
> 
> 2nd reason.is if its a destructive animal destroing what i have,includeing my yard..oh,and if it's posinoues snake..i can get meat and skin from a snake..and to top it off.i get in some shooting practice at the same time..


And reason #3. To protect a human or my livestock.


----------

